# Fiskars Splitting Axe/Maul



## ArsenalDon (Jan 6, 2013)

My Maul is dying. What is your experience with Fiskars product? They look slimmer there fore look like they cut through a split easier. Traditional mauls just do not do it for me unless I grind them down to bits.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2013)

Search on "Fiskars" here and find more than you will believe.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

I LOVE mine...all i ever used before was a mega maul.


my advice, if you use a splitting block or stump get the X25.  If you don't use a block, get the longer x27.  I bought a 25 after the 27 and while it works great for using on a block, I split in the woods when I cut so i don't normally have a splitting block and don't use it.







it blows through anything smaller than 18" in diameter...seriously, watch you feet and don't use it on concrete, asphalt or your nick up the super awesome edge.  the bigger rounds go quick if you work your way around it instead of going for a one strike kill.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Search on "Fiskars" here and find more than you will believe.


 
A new thread about the damn things just about every other day.  Literally


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> A new thread about the damn things just about every other day. Literally


Sorry. Didn't mean to piss ya off....just new here and asking for advice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to piss ya off....just new here and asking for advice.


 
Didn't look pissed off to me.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to piss ya off....just new here and asking for advice.


 
Not pissed, at all. It's top of the list for topics on this forum for sure.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks all, just ordered the X27 from Amazon. Can't wait!!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2013)

Having used a conventional ax for a long time and then buying the Fiskars "big difference". Dont expect to go through big rounds without help though its good but not a miracle maker !

Pete


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you're effective with a maul I don't think you'll see much advantage with a Fiskars.

It take a lot of swings to develop a good stroke with a maul. Fiskars' may be a shortcut that gets you more wood split sooner


----------



## Elusive (Jan 6, 2013)

Also, you will be able to swing the fiskars many more times before becoming fatigued.


----------



## Mackj (Jan 6, 2013)

I know you asked about the fiskars, which sounds great.  I got a true temper total control maul with a red fiberglass ergonomic handle.  I bought it at Lowes.  The best part is it says lifetime guarantee right on it.  After a couple of years hard use the head started to come loose.  I took it in and they gave me a new one!  Unbelievable.  I hope to continue this forever.  It really swings nice!


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm with Pete,it's great and it splits so nice i have to remind myself not to lighten my blows because it does so good BUT you will need a maul and or wedge for the bigger jobs and be careful after 3 or 4 cords of wood this thing wont dull.If you've ever hit your leg or boot before with a maul and were so relieved it didn't cut ya,the Fiskars wont promise you that.IT IS SHARP and stays that way!1 thing i don't like is it cuts into the side of a split while making it's cut and that can cause it to twist on ya.You'll be happy with it but i like to prepare you for what i've experienced with it.You don't want the edge of this thing touching skin.I cut my thumb on the tip taking it out of it's scabbard.Now that i've scared ya half to death,enjoy.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 6, 2013)

I split by hand. Fiskars is an excellent product. I picked up the sharpener for $10. Had gone through probably 4 cords and nicked the blade, Now I touch up after each use, you _can_ shave the hair off your arm.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2013)

Bub381 said:


> I'm with Pete,it's great and it splits so nice i have to remind myself not to lighten my blows because it does so good BUT you will need a maul and or wedge for the bigger jobs and be careful after 3 or 4 cords of wood this thing wont dull.If you've ever hit your leg or boot before with a maul and were so relieved it didn't cut ya,the Fiskars wont promise you that.IT IS SHARP and stays that way!1 thing i don't like is it cuts into the side of a split while making it's cut and that can cause it to twist on ya.You'll be happy with it but i like to prepare you for what i've experienced with it.You don't want the edge of this thing touching skin.I cut my thumb on the tip taking it out of it's scabbard.Now that i've scared ya half to death,enjoy.


 
January 2012,slipped a little with the X25 after a long day.Just behind the steel cap,not as deep as it looks,did see a small scratch on foot & single drop of blood on heavy sock from the point however.I quit for the day then.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 6, 2013)

Thistle said:


> January 2012,slipped a little with the X25 after a long day.Just behind the steel cap,not as deep as it looks,did see a small scratch on foot & single drop of blood on heavy sock from the point however.I quit for the day then.


I try to keep my legs well apart but after a long day you get tired and lazy. Good reminder to stay attentive to the job.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 6, 2013)

And thus why I started wearing cutting chaps when I use my Husky chain saw. I just had bought them, had a long ass day of cutting wearing them, got lazy and would have cut my leg off if it wasn't for my chaps....I tend to quit it all now when I fatigue....thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 6, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> And thus why I started wearing cutting chaps when I use my Husky chain saw. I just had bought them, had a long ass day of cutting wearing them, got lazy and would have cut my leg off if it wasn't for my chaps....I tend to quit it all now when I fatigue....thanks for the advice guys.


 
Yeah, my X27, X7, and Fiskars axe sharpener get delivered tomorrow from Amazon. Cannot wait to use them.

Me, I taper off the level of danger as the day goes on. First thing, we use the saws to fell and buck wood. Then, we use the splitter. Lastly, we load the wood in the trucks and trailer when we are dragging our rears. I try not to use the saws all day long because I am just not used to 8 hours of hard work anymore. Let me rephrase that. I am not used to 8 hours of tough physical work that requires complete and utter mental concentration at the same time.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 6, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> I try to keep my legs well apart but after a long day you get tired and lazy. Good reminder to stay attentive to the job.


 
Thats sometimes easier said than done.... It is an awesome axe, but it should come with some more warnings... i too have knicked the boot a time or two...paying attention and keeping your body in goo postion will help.  I'd seriously recommend everyone else that is thinking about the x27 to consider the X25 (same head, just 8 inch shorter handle) and use a splitting block/round.  At least then, you have some kind of secondary protection if you have a mis hit or exploding strike (which will happen A LOT with these axes).

And to the guy that said something about chaps.... I'm going to say atta boy... I never used to wear them. Thought because I had worked a legit tree service job, I was a self proclaimed pro that didn't need that safety crap...well a few years ago i knicked my double knee carhart work pants limbing with my 5100.. didn't know I did it until I felt a branch hit the skin on my thigh..  went and bought a set of the cheap husky chaps...same deal...saw abuptly stopped one day while topping. that one would have been deep had I not had the chaps on.   I thrash when limbing... thats where most accidents happen.  And I just retired those old chaps for a new set of Stihl PorMarks a couple months ago.   thye might look ghey, or be somewhat uncomfortable at first, but well worth the piece of mind that you are going home at the end of the woods day.. I've always wore a hardhat while felling, ESPECIALLY dead trees, just the slightest movement in the tree, or even wind can drop a nice sized branch on you brain bucket and really ruin your day.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 7, 2013)

They have done a great job designing and refining these tools , I use the sharpener depending on how much I have used the tool, but the sharpness is one of attributes of these tools, neither the X25 or the X7 hatchet were as sharp new, as they were after a few strokes with the sharpener, after that , they are to scary sharp  to carry around with out the sheath,seriously !!
I would rather carry a utilty knife,open, in my back pocket , than cerry these tools around with out the sheathe, Because of the weight behind of the cutting edge

There comes a point where they won't do the job like a 8 lb maul, so U break out the maul or wedge n sledge, if U prefer to swing the 8 lb maul ,more power to ya.

The little X7 compared to a conventional hatchet is very different, and much more efficient, if I have the need, to re split a 6 or 8 in split , down in the basement , with a 16" hi chopping block, I can do it one hand with the X7, with less effort , BUT don't expect these tools to tackle GD ,PITA elm


----------



## Kenster (Jan 8, 2013)

Best investment I ever made.  I just leave mine out overnight, leaning up against a pile of rounds.  When I come out the next morning, all the wood is split and stacked.  Can't beat a Fiskars.


----------



## Bub381 (Jan 8, 2013)

Great,now ya tell us.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 9, 2013)

I encourage everyone that wants to hand split to own a fiskars, but if you can only have one splitting tool, then start somewhere else. The fiskars stuff isn't magic. it's a good product that has overly optimistic hype behind it. If I could only have one thing, it would be my 8lb maul. Since I am so wealthy and all, i chose to have the 8lb, 6lb, a fiskars, a couple of wedges, etc etc. Not everybody is rich like me though. (<--that's sarcasm, fyi)


----------



## Thistle (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope its great but wont split everything like my 20lb Monster Maul did....Works very well on most straight grained woods up to 14"-18" diameter,especially Red/Black Oak or Ash.Not worth as much on most Mulberry,White Oak,some Hickory over 8" diameter or anything with big knots,crooked or gnarly/spiral grain.Have to use big maul or sledge/wedge for those things,at least 1/2 or 1/4 them open first,then the X25 has it much easier..


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 9, 2013)

Fiskars X27 came! I cannot believe how great this thing is!!  What used to take me 10-12 whacks with an 8 lb sledge and a wedge (which I grind razor sharp regularly) takes me 2-3 whacks with my X27. I also have an 8 lb maul which I found useless. I had a particularly gnarled, twisted piece of pine that I could not make a dent with with any other tools. I tried like hell and they would bounce off of it. The X27 tore it in two in 3 swipes. This is a miracle tool in my mind so far. I took care of 4 30 inch rounds in 10 minutes today, usually took me 30 min. Love this thing!!


----------



## bboulier (Jan 9, 2013)

Since getting the X25 (and now the  X27), there are only two or three times I have brought out the maul and wedge in the last three years.  Wonderful tool that saves a lot of work.  Just  be sure you keep your legs apart, wear steel toed boots, and swing straight down overhead not over your shoulder.   All of my sons will be getting these axes for Christmas or birthday presents over the next couple of years.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Nope its great but wont split everything like my 20lb Monster Maul did....Works very well on most straight grained woods up to 14"-18" diameter,especially Red/Black Oak or Ash.Not worth as much on most Mulberry,White Oak,some Hickory over 8" diameter or anything with big knots,crooked or gnarly/spiral grain.Have to use big maul or sledge/wedge for those things,at least 1/2 or 1/4 them open first,then the X25 has it much easier..



Try lying the round on its side and striking the bark side of a knotted round... You' ll be pleasantly surprised. I used to fight with knots and crotches, not anymore....


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 10, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> I used to fight with knots and crotches, not anymore....​


 
Me either.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Me either.



Mines as little as that cute little toy laying on the ground.  3.5 hp of miniature slow power....hey, I traded an old beat up 100 dollar husky 55 for it...


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Me either.


Only in my dreams. Hopefully by this spring I will be in a 4 way partnership for a 22 ton...but for now I really love my X27....I went from the stone age to the bronze age, what you got is the rocket age!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 10, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Try lying the round on its side and striking the bark side of a knotted round... You' ll be pleasantly surprised. I used to fight with knots and crotches, not anymore....


 

I dont fight with them either....


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 13, 2013)

Love my x27. I Might try an x7 reading the posts here.
I have an estwing hatchet but sometimes it doesn't seem
heavy enough.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the estwig might be a touch heavier with the longer handle than the x7...but something about the head shape, cutting edge and coating make it AWESOME.  Maybe the x11 would fit you nicely too...


----------



## HDRock (Jan 14, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Love my x27. I Might try an x7 reading the posts here. I have an estwing hatchet but sometimes it doesn't seem heavy enough.


 


Freakingstang said:


> I think the estwig might be a touch heavier with the longer handle than the x7...but something about the head shape, cutting edge and coating make it AWESOME. Maybe the x11 would fit you nicely too...


 
Ya , I think the estwig is probably heavier than the x7, I will be adding the x11 to my arsenal in the future.
One of the best things about the fiskars is ,the head won't come loose and the handles are indestructible


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 14, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Ya , I think the estwig is probably heavier than the x7, I will be adding the x11 to my arsenal in the future.
> One of the best things about the fiskars is ,the head won't come loose and the handles are indestructible


 Sounds good. Thanks guys.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 14, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> I also have an 8 lb maul which I found useless.


Try grinding sides of the leading edge back to a more gradual angle. It won't bounce out of the wood nearly as often. Sometimes you need the extra mass of the 8-pounder to plow through tougher rounds.


Danno77 said:


> I encourage everyone that wants to hand split to own a fiskars, but if you can only have one splitting tool, then start somewhere else....Since I am so wealthy and all, i chose to have the 8lb, 6lb, a fiskars,


6-pound maul (with ground taper) is usually the first thing I grab unless I know it's easy-splitting wood...then I might grab the X-27 or the 4-1/2-pounder, which you apparently aren't wealthy enough to afford yet.  I hit the lottery, and now have a 4# and 4.5#. 
_Here's the 4-pounder. It fell off the quad and laid in the woods for a while; Probably 3.9# now._


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 14, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> Try grinding sides of the leading edge back to a more gradual angle. It won't bounce out of the wood nearly as often. Sometimes you need the extra mass of the 8-pounder to plow through tougher rounds.
> 6-pound maul (with ground taper) is usually the first thing I grab unless I know it's easy-splitting wood...then I might grab the X-27 or the 4-1/2-pounder, which you apparently aren't wealthy enough to afford yet.  I hit the lottery, and now have a 4# and 4.5#.
> _Here's the 4-pounder. It fell off the quad and laid in the woods for a while; Probably 3.9# now._


I've got one of those fiberglass handled deals with that flare. I hate the dang thing gets stuck in the wood too much for my liking.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 14, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I think the estwig is probably heavier than the x7


Check out the Estwing Fireside Friend; It's a hatchet/maul...4# head. 


Danno77 said:


> I've got one of those fiberglass handled deals with that flare. I hate the dang thing gets stuck in the wood too much for my liking.


I only use it on the easy stuff. If it's sticky stuff, I plow through it with a maul.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 14, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> Estwing Fireside Friend


 
Checked it out , that's interesting


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2013)

I finally got to use my new X27 for an hour or so the other day. I like it, but I still prefer my older Super Splitting Axe, which I guess is the older equivalent of the X25. I guess I got used to the shorter  handle. Which ever one I used, it sure was nice to blast through some Black Locust rounds. I hadn't done any splitting since March up until last week. It feels so go to get back into it. I even like the soreness the day after.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Try lying the round on its side and striking the bark side of a knotted round... You' ll be pleasantly surprised. I used to fight with knots and crotches, not anymore....


 
I'd be very careful doing that - if you hit just a bit off top dead centre, the axe might deflect to someplace you really don't want it to be.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Love my x27. I Might try an x7 reading the posts here.
> I have an estwing hatchet but sometimes it doesn't seem
> heavy enough.


 
I have an x25, and use it for small stuff (like kindling) just by choking way up the handle to the head. I don't really think I'd use an x7 much at all if I had one.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 16, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Try lying the round on its side and striking the bark side of a knotted round... You' ll be pleasantly surprised. I used to fight with knots and crotches, not anymore....


 


maple1 said:


> I'd be very careful doing that - if you hit just a bit off top dead centre, the axe might deflect to someplace you really don't want it to be.


 
Yep , things could go wrong if not careful


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, after reading the posts here about the x27 and looking at others, I ordered mine from Amazon, $40 shipped.  It came today and can't wait to go out an start whacking into the pile tomorrow. I debated on the x25 too but liked the longer handle of the x27. My hubby wasn't thrilled with the thought of me swinging an ax but he brought me home a pair of steel tip boots tonight and told me to perfect my ax wielding skills in case the zombies come


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 17, 2013)

I am half expecting working with the X27 this past fall and winter to help my golf drive reach 300 yards. OK maybe not, but we'll see. Might also be good for the timing of the golf swing, where you want the greatest amount of acceleration to happen as close to impact as possible, rather than be wasted at the beginning of the swing. It forces you to not to rush the initial timing.

(Only problem, of course, is the direction of the swing won't translate — I wont be aiming the golf club between my legs, unless I hit the wrong b@lls.)

In retrospect I might have gone with the X25 at my 5'10 height, and gray-haired as I am — might have preferred a little less work wielding that weight out several inches further ... but once you get used to it.

It definitely gets the job done — even knotted and two-core rounds succumb to the split eventually. I use a block/stump under it, cos there are a lot of exploding rounds, especially if my son joins in the action, and it goes through to whatever's underneath. It's amazing to see two 25-30lb pieces of wood just go flying left and right.
And yes, feet well apart.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 17, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Yep , things could go wrong if not careful


 
Darwinism will take care of the stupid ones that deserve it....


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 18, 2013)

OldLumberKid said:


> half expecting working with the X27 this past fall and winter to help my golf drive reach 300 yards. OK maybe not, but we'll see. Might also be good for the timing of the golf swing, where you want the greatest amount of acceleration to happen as close to impact as possible, rather than be wasted at the beginning of the swing. It forces you to not to rush the initial timing.


Wow...sounds like someone is getting cabin fever.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2013)

After another day with the X27, I'm starting to to really appreciate it. Those extra couple of inches add quite a bit of power, yet the tool still has the lightness and control of my smaller Super Splitting Axe.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 19, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Wow...sounds like someone is getting cabin fever.


 
you got me pegged.

but while we're at it. A couple of knotty bits.

Planning to do some more of this this weekend.





Love the split visible around the knot on this one ^ took about for or five whacks to get it to give. 


Below, pristine and ready to go, limb-knot or not.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 19, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Well, after reading the posts here about the x27 and looking at others, I ordered mine from Amazon, $40 shipped. It came today and can't wait to go out an start whacking into the pile tomorrow. I debated on the x25 too but liked the longer handle of the x27. My hubby wasn't thrilled with the thought of me swinging an ax but he brought me home a pair of steel tip boots tonight and told me to perfect my ax wielding skills in case the zombies come


 

Way to get youself a free pair of steel toecap boots lady!


----------



## HDRock (Jan 19, 2013)

Nothing better, to relive the stress n tension than beaten the chit outta some wood


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 19, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Nothing better, to relive the stress n tension than beaten the chit outta some wood


Thats what she said!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 19, 2013)

OldLumberKid said:


> you got me pegged.
> 
> but while we're at it. A couple of knotty bits.
> 
> ...


And the final Pic of splitting that beast?


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 19, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> And the final Pic of splitting that beast?


 
I gave that limb-knot section, two photos up, to my son as his first ever round to split. I figured I'd use some of his youthful energy on it while he was still fresh. Fortunately he's used to working outdoors and he's big and strong, and was not daunted by the resistance it put up.

Not sure that I remembered to take a pic of exactly that one after he bonked it...I should have -- it was an epic first for him...the satisfaction of finally busting it.

I think the pic below was a round or two later ... after I figured I ought to tale a pic ... but you get the idea.

I think that one with the limb-side knot in the photo above actually broke weird and different than the one below — I think there's a rectangular-shaped tortured chunk of it still left in the pile that's been designated for additional splitting at a later date.

So this round below, I think, was from an easier later round.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 20, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Nothing better, to relive the stress n tension than beaten the chit outta some wood


 

Yeah I figured I go for more of the same today. Might have underestimated how tired I was from yesterday.

This piece had an old blackened limb-cut section on the side, and it did not want to give in.
Interesting to see how it splits around where the limb connected, but does not want to split right down the center.

Embarassing number of whacks and near splits, to get this one to give it up,


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 20, 2013)

OldLumberKid said:


> Yeah I figured I go for more of the same today. Might have underestimated how tired I was from yesterday.
> 
> This piece had an old blackened limb-cut section on the side, and it did not want to give in.
> Interesting to see how it splits around where the limb connected, but does not want to split right down the center.
> ...


Some rounds are just better off being smaller splits...I just whack these kinds around the edges and figure they are good for leaing the wife with small splits during the day


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 22, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> I've got one of those fiberglass handled deals with that flare. I hate the dang thing gets stuck in the wood too much for my liking.


 
  I never liked mine until I put a proper edge on it and polished up the sides.  I got the idea from the popularity of the Fiskars;  I noticed that the Fiskars come pretty sharp and have the teflon coat.  Any axe will perform better if you can give it those two things;  sharp edge and low friction.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 22, 2013)

Got an X7 for kindling... Little thing is awesome! Have had the X25 for a few years and love that also.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 23, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Some rounds are just better off being smaller splits...I just whack these kinds around the edges and figure they are good for leaing the wife with small splits during the day


 
I gotta remember that. Thanks Don.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 23, 2013)

looks like cherry that would have been dispatched much easier with an 8 pounder, some times you need max mv2.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 23, 2013)

trailmaker said:


> I've got one of those fiberglass handled deals with that flare. I hate the dang thing gets stuck in the wood too much for my liking.


This is what makes the Fiskars special....an Ax is too thin, a maul is too thick...the fiskars is juuuuuuuust right....said Goldie Locks as she cut into the round.  Seriously...for fun since I do not use it anymore my 8lb maul is going to the grinder this week. Imma see if I can grind the heck outta it and thin it out, maybe it will work then!?


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered my X27 from Amazon on Sunday, the price dropped to $40.  From reading on this forum seems there is at least a 95% endorsement of Fiskar - of course this is a gathering mostly of people who own them - still a lot of loyalty, it must be earned.

My main concern now, being an old guy who was big enough to be a pro athlete but never coordinated enough, is safety.  I don't split a lot and in fact am very happy with my electric wood splitter but the Sandy storm that hit NJ/NY in late October made me the owner of a couple (maybe more) of cords of White Pine, the storm just snapped the trees off at about 4' of the ground, right through healthy looking trunks.  I have always burned hard wood, with a few pieces of softwood, mostly eastern red cedar.  The pine has always just been put aside to compost.  But, I have so much and I have to move most of it so I'm out cutting into rounds, about 18" long.  Some are approaching 30" in diameter and I have split several of these rounds with an 8# maul and when needed, most of the time to start, a couple of wedges.  One a chisel shaped big boy the other one of the cone shape which gets very wide at the top and has yield a center split even when I was starting with a plan to break away from the edge.  Right now I have the two wedges buried in a round that didn't split and I will likely take my chain saw out to rescue the wedges, that's not the reason for my interest in the Fiskar.  Swinging the wedge is what makes me interested in the Fiskar.  After a few swings of the maul and I'm ready to quit.

Now, if don't wear steel toe boots and chain saw chaps can I still survive the Fiskar?  I use one round for a platform when working a group of rounds but expect there are a few round I don't want to move and will work on them on the ground.  I take the time to use both hands/arms and to stand squarely in front of the split with feet a foot or so apart - swing from directly over my head, no side swings. Does this sound like the safest style?  I have had some experience in the past with a single axe bouncing/ricochet that missed but put some scare into me and had something to do with my decision to buy the electric splitter.  From what I read the Fiskar is to be kept sharp enough to bite into the wood... which makes me wonder how often it gets stuck.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jerry_NJ said:


> ...Now, if don't wear steel toe boots and chain saw chaps can I still survive the Fiskar?...


Are you saying you don't wear Steel toe boots when you split? I'm not saying I'm a good boy and I do that every single time, but it's a good idea to start.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2013)

If you work with the round you are splitting up off the ground and you keep your feet apart a bit, you should be ok with the longer handled X27. The short handled Fiskars tools can be a little scary at first, but the X27 is gonna pose much less danger to your feet. I have used both of them for quite few hours.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep, that's me.  In fact I don't own any steel toe shoes and don't remember the last time I had any - hum, I wonder and will check, I have some high top hiking boots that may-   I'm not sure how one checks, if the toe area is real hard does that mean steel toe?

I always protect my eyes, but just with eye glasses - the polycarbon (or whatever the safer type is called) type.  I wear ear protection too, having already lost much of my high frequency hearing I am now a believer - something about closing the gate behind the runaway horse.

I did understand the longer handle could be safer, but I am rather tall - so my arms are longer, it may all work together to put my feet at the same risk as a shorter person.

I don't plan to split more than a few hours total, my heating with wood is mostly supplemental heating when it is real cold, as it has been for a week here in NJ, and when I don't have electric power as was the case for 10 days following Sandy.  I also purchase some split and delivered hard wood.  I suppose I split at least a cord last year, almost all with my electric splitter.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been wearing steel-toed boots in the woods & on jobsites since I was a teenager over 30 years now.Years before it was mandatory by OSHA & commercial construction contractors I work for.Been splitting manually with axes,mauls,wedge/sledge since I was 15.

However this is what happened when this old man gets tired after a 10 hr day cutting/splitting Fall 2011.X25 just behind the steel cap,not as bad as it looks.Bounced off a knot nearest I can remember.Took boot & heavy sock off,1 tiny scratch & 1 small drop of blood from the point on foot. 

I quit for the day then.


----------



## Jack Fate (Jan 28, 2013)

Thistle said:


> I've been wearing steel-toed boots in the woods & on jobsites since I was a teenager over 30 years now.Years before it was mandatory by OSHA & commercial construction contractors I work for.Been splitting manually with axes,mauls,wedge/sledge since I was 15.
> 
> However this is what happened when this old man gets tired after a 10 hr day cutting/splitting Fall 2011.X25 just behind the steel cap,not as bad as it looks.Bounced off a knot nearest I can remember.Took boot & heavy sock off,1 tiny scratch & 1 small drop of blood from the point on foot.
> 
> I quit for the day then.


 

Have been wearing steel toes a long time at work (industrial )  they have saved my feet so many times ,once a saw , & a bunch of times falling / Dropping wood  .  No axes yet . A neighbor tried to amputate some toes here a couple months ago .They would have saved him . Actually thinking i should have metatarsal guards also . 

Just wanted to say i'm a believer


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2013)

I wear my steel toe logger's boots when doing just about anything outside.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 28, 2013)

I am almost 6' and the X27 puts me far enough away from the blade that I have no issues. A taller person with a better reach will have less issues even than I might. You should have no problems with safety. With big rounds start at the edges about 6 inches in from the edge and be amazed how much less energy it takes.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 28, 2013)

Jerry_NJ said:


> From what I read the Fiskar is to be kept sharp enough to bite into the wood... which makes me wonder how often it gets stuck.


 
Once in a while it buries a little. This wee round was a stubborn one, however. Since it had no visible knots, it surprised me. I think it also produced a bouncer — that's always interesting. There is a crack to the side that I think I exploited next.


Still even with the tiny nick in the top corner, (from an understrike on some concrete on day 1) it gets the job done. I sure was glad I was standing with my feet apart. it hit somewhat degraded concrete about 10-12 inches infront of me. But the axe is great. My son 6'3" splitbeast proves that to me when he routinely explodes rounds on one hit. Yes, beware out to the sides, the wood really flies sometimes.



Jerry_NJ said:


> Swinging the wedge is what makes me interested in the Fiskar. After a few swings of the maul and I'm ready to quit.


 
Even Mr Frisky gets tiring. (I can't imagine doing it all afternoon, but then I'm an amateur and 50+)
Tired to me = time to stop. That's when it gets dangerous, as that thing can just plain slice. You just rest it on a piece of wood and it cuts right in!  But the long handle keeps it at a good distance at my height (5-10).




Jerry_NJ said:


> Now, if don't wear steel toe boots and chain saw chaps can I still survive the Fiskar? I use one round for a platform ...


I'm in the market for a pair after seeing a video of how a chainsaw can make super quick work out of kevlar toecaps, anyway.
My CAT boots only offer superficial protection in comparison to steel. Vs a saw or a Fiskars. I think Thistle got lucky there.
Oh and here's the remnants of that knot that beggared my patience a while back. I'm not sure what it is, but it's a beautiful piece of wood in an ugly knotted kind of way.

P.S. I'm still searching for a wider platform stump for safer cutting, and because I want to have at that beautiful piece of wood under there. It's all dirty right now, but it was clean and white as a pet rabbit when I got it.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 29, 2013)

I only wear flip flops when I use my Fiskars, and i'm fine....


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Lots of good advice, I'll look for some steel toe, and "tbuf" nice looking toes.  I still have the one you're missing but it is old and starting to turn under.  Still I think I'll go to a food doctor if it ever causes problems walking...god knows I have enough trouble as it is (age).


----------



## Sisu (Jan 30, 2013)

tbuff said:


> I only wear flip flops when I use my Fiskars, and i'm fine....


 

It looks like one little piggy did not stay home.....


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jan 31, 2013)

This Fiskar arrived yesterday evening. It started off with some fun on the porch. Our Westie (a small white terrier) must have it in for the UPS (or mail, or any delivery) truck because he was waiting for me to open the front door... he knew the boxes were there. The Fiskar box was of course long and narrow and was leaning against the wall.  When our dog went flying out the door to hit the boxes (I mean hit, tearing out pieces of cardboard with his teeth) he hit the Fiskar box low (what else could he do, he is about 20 pounds and short legs) and thus knocked the base out causing the box to fall on him and knocking him down and over on his back... ha!  He was not hurt nor deterred from his mission, he immediately returned to tear at the box.

When I was able to take control of the box I got it open and pull out the X27, and said "Wow".  It is very long and while streamline looking it is hefty.  It came with a protector on a separate card - an item that one might expect to have to pay another $10 for, but it was included.  I was also happy to see Finland, not China, on the head - USA would have been even better.  They must sell enough of them in the USA for open a factory here - I'd think USA manufacturing costs would be similar to Finland (not to China). 

Today I took the Fiskar out for a test drive.  Looking for steel toe shoes I found my hiking boots appear to have a very stiff leather toe, no steel.  The Fiskar puts some fear in my mind, I may go buy a pair of steel toes.  That said I found I had better than expected accuracy with my swing.  I was splitting White Pine set on a round to get it off the ground. Except, I also worked on one round that was one of the 30" or so diameter that was still holding one of my wedges full sunk in in spite of the fact I had taken a chain saw to the round - this did recover one of the wedges.  The few swings I took at this round didn't accomplish much - there is still a place for a  30 ton hydraulic splitter and even for wedges and a sledge. 

On splitting smaller rounds, say 8" in diameter and 16" to 18" long the FIskar always delivered a split per blow, and if it didn't it was mostly do to a wimpy swing - I get tired easily.   I split 10 or so of the smaller rounds and one of the shorter (not so thick) bigger rounds, working from the edge in, during the test drive.  My grade for manual splitting for the Fiskar is a "A" - still would like to have a gas hydraulic and I will continue to use my electric hydraulic splitter when near an electrical outlet. 

I think I hit the ground once or twice and I did see two nicks in the blade when I was done, time to sharpen already. I purchased a Lansky Puck (shaped) two sided stone for sharpening.  I have never liked the pull through type that is offered by Fiskar.

I believe the X27 is too long for anyone under 6'.  I am (or was before shrinking started) 6' 6" and the handle seemed long but comfortable to me, for my height. But if one is under 6' I think they would be better served with the X25 (28" think) which is about the same length the maul I have.

The information on this thread and other threads on the Fiskar subject were very helpful - still it was not a big financial investment, but I try to be careful on all purchases regardless of cost.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Back again with a couple of picture of the Fiskar site. The first shows a small stack of splits with the splitting round holding a heart-core of a large round. The second picture is a closeup of the heart-core which is less than 1/2 of the round from which pieces were peeled, mostly with a chain saw and sledge/wedge. I drove my two wedges all the way in with no split and had to cut them out a couple of times. The Fiskar may have split some of the big pieces taken off with a wedge.. don't remember.  But many of the splits in the stack came from single blows of the Fiskar on smaller rounds.

I decide to take the pictures mainly to show how White Pine not only produces rounds with branch twists to make splitting difficult it even grows around branches leaving the original branch buried into the heart wood.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd throw that in the woods to rot! That is a hand splitter's nightmare.


----------



## gerry100 (Feb 1, 2013)

Someone pointed out a potential shortcoming of the Fiskars - it needs to be sharp to be effective.

This makes sense for a tool that relies on a sharp edge and design to be effective but means maintenance. Personally, I've got too many things with to many moving parts as it is without something else to work on.

A well swung 8lber is a high speed wedge and always and works for me, lives outside and only gets sharpened when I happen to have it near the grinding wheel( every 3-4 years)


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 1, 2013)

I sharpen my Fiskars tools after about 2 or 3 cords are split. Whether they need it or not.


----------

